# Sweet Ginger Eggs



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Sweet Ginger Eggs

Ingredients 

2 dozen hard-boiled eggs, peeled 
3 small onions, sliced into rings 
1 teaspoon dillweed 
1 quart white vinegar 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 tablespoons ground ginger 
2 tablespoons pickling spices 
20 whole black peppercorns 
6 cloves garlic, whole 

Method 


Arrange the eggs, dillweed and onion rings attractively in a glass jar. 

Combine all other ingredients in a covered saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for an additional five minutes. 

Pour the hot pickling solution over the eggs, dillweed and onion rings. Make sure they are completely covered with the solution. If additional solution is needed, add a mixture of half vinegar and half water. 

Cover and store in the refrigerator for one week before serving.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2005)

Dillweed.  Hmmmm.  Isn't that my long lost cousin from the Carolinas?  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Consul (Feb 26, 2005)

Ooh, I've been thinking about searching for a good pickled eggs recipe! I'll have to give this one a try now. Thanks!


----------

